
Unknown "Structures" Tugging at Universe, Study Says - nickb
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/11/081105-dark-flow.html
======
ram1024
hmm, i predicted this a year ago. the universe as we know it may be in the
center of a "black shell". think of it as a bubble wall of black hole mass.

the shrinking of the bubble is probably consuming galaxies on the outer
reaches of the "universe" which is the source of gamma ray bursts.

